# piebald deer



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

just seen my first ever live pie bald deer. me and my buddy got bored so we just decided to go cruise around and bs. and all of the sudden we seen deer so we slowed down. and the middle deer looked like an antelope and then i reliazed what it was it looked sooo goofy but i was sooo jacked to see one in the wild. :beer: 

has anyone else seen one


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i seen one right next to a walmart in some woods....It was awesome it was with a group of four and stood out like a sore thumb!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

never seems to work out where u see them and have the camera there though! would have been a sweet picture!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

saw one scouting for geese in august! i asked my bro y a llama was out in the field and them realized it was a frickening deer!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen a few... Here's one I photographed last fall.


----------

